# SÃO PAULO | Cyrela Heritage by Pininfarina | 130m | 33 fl | T/O



## Tiago Domiciano (Feb 5, 2011)

*Project facts*


Address: Rua Leopoldo Couto Magalhães Júnior, 1200 - Itaim Bibi (near Ibirapuera Park)


Architecture: Pininfarina


Developer: Cyrela


Type: Residential building


Height: 130 m


Floors: 33


Units: 33 apartments (570m²)


Official website: http://www.cyrela.com.br/heritage/


----------



## Tiago Domiciano (Feb 5, 2011)

Renderings:


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction*

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/heritage-cyrela/28687










https://www.instagram.com/p/BpH47HQg...orthmix_bombas


----------



## Tiago Domiciano (Feb 5, 2011)

Updates:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDlmISuHnpJ/



Rio atrato said:


> Update


----------

